

Super Priority Inbox - cwan
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2011/02/super-priority-inbox.html

======
johngalt
While superficially this seems like a useful tool, assigning layer after layer
of "priority" never seems to work out as intended.

Every layer of priority added increases the chance of your actual inbox
effectively becoming an ignored "spam" folder. Any mail that isn't correctly
classified as "super priority" will be missed. How much time do you really
spend deciding if you need to respond to this person immediately or read
later?

I prefer to use classification for context. I want to see all mail associated
with client X even if it's from/to multiple addresses. Or all mail associated
with system Y. If an email is Ultra-Hyper-Priority that will change the second
I respond to it. But a year from now I might like to know how I responded to a
similar question/context in the past.

------
jarin
Looks like he figured out how to do something like a Super Priority Inbox. But
what I really need is a Super Super Priority Inbox.

~~~
sh4na
Just activate the Multiple Inboxes gadget on Labs. Then you can create n
priority inboxes with whatever you want showing up. If you then can't find a
way to filter your super super super super priority emails from the rest of
the junk, then you might have bigger problems :)

------
brown9-2
Can't you simply train Priority Inbox by flagging the messages from the people
you want to always appear in PI as "important"? It seems to learn pretty
quickly, at least for my small subset of email.

------
DjDarkman
I simply use filters to keep only the necessary stuff in my Inbox.

------
justinj
Seriously - four sections is not enough.

